
Show HN: Aidem Network – Launch your product on 150 websites with one click - juhaszhenderson
https://www.aidem.network/?ref=hackernews
======
juhaszhenderson
Hey everyone!

My Co-founder and I have completed dozens of growth hacking projects like
Rumblr (featured by 200+ media outlets in 4 days:
[https://goo.gl/Xbp7R2](https://goo.gl/Xbp7R2)) and Hacbook Elite (six figures
in sales through press and forum marketing:
[https://goo.gl/LFNVc5](https://goo.gl/LFNVc5)).

In our experience, launching is the most annoying, tedious part of building
something new. Spending months pouring your heart and soul into a completely
new product––only to have it seen by 100 people––is exhausting.

Aidem is a simple tool to get your product in front of thousands of people
with a single click.We hand-craft custom pitches for every product, then
manually submit them to hundreds of journalists, communities (like Indie
Hackers), and directories (like the Startup Button).

Aidem is the tool we’ve always dreamt of to take care of shitty launch days
where we’d imagine spending our time––instead of filling out hundreds of forms
and sending hopeless press outreach emails––talking to users, fixing bugs, and
getting upvotes.

“What if we could just, like, pay someone to do this for us?”

That’s what Aidem’s for. It’s a completely manual solution: no bots and no
spam. Daniel and I write all of the pitches ourselves, then manually send them
to our own network of writers and journalists. We don’t copy/paste/spam “open
databases of reporter emails.” That doesn’t work.

Our process takes 5 days, submission takes 30 seconds, and it starts at just
$49!

We’ll be here all day answering questions! We’re going to continue refining
this system, so we'd appreciate any and all feedback.

P.S. Bonus points if you can figure out where our name comes from.

